#  Alternativmedizin >   Suche begleitende Alternativmedizin gegen nicht operablen Lungentumor!!!!! >

## Mayka

Vor einem Jahr ist bei meiner Mutter ein bösartiger nicht zu operierender Lungentumor
festgestellt worden. In recht kurzer Zeit hat sie mit der Chemotherapie angefangen.
Da sie die Therapie nicht gut verträgt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen die man mit der Schulmedizin kombinieren kann und sie dadurch verträglicher wird. Wer kann mir helfen? 
Der Tumor sitzt am Randgewebe der Lunge am " Hillius " wo sämtliche zentrale Versorgungswege des Körpers verlaufen. Es traut sich niemand die Operation vor zunehmen. Gibt es auf diesem Gebiet einen spezialisierten Arzt :Huh?: ??

----------


## Michael

Hallo, 
die Misteltherapie wird alternativmedizinisch angewandt, um die Nebenwirkungen der Chemo zu lindern.
Außerdem soll sie die natürlichen Killerzellen des Körpers stimulieren, die auf körpereigene Weise gegen entartete Zellen vorgehen.  http://www.aerztekammer-bw.de/25/15medizin04/B28/1.pdf  http://www.mistel-therapie.de/mistel.html

----------


## energieee

Hallo, ich (bin Heiler) habe gute Erfolge bei der Begleitenden Behandlung zur Chemo (Nebenwirkungen können reduziert werden usw.)

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo, ich (bin Heiler) habe gute Erfolge bei der Begleitenden Behandlung zur Chemo (Nebenwirkungen können reduziert werden usw.)

 Hallo, 
diese Aussage finde ich etwas dürftig. 
Kannst du das genauer erläutern und auch (nachweisbare /-vollziehbare) Beispiele anbringen? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Christiane

Du kannst echt die Nebenwirkungen der Chemo dämpfen? Hätte ich dich nur früher kennengelernt... Hoffentlich dämpfst du als Nebenwirkung nicht die Hauptwirkung?

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo, ich (bin Heiler) habe gute Erfolge bei der Begleitenden Behandlung zur Chemo (Nebenwirkungen können reduziert werden usw.)

 Wieviele Chemotherapie-Patienten hast Du denn schon begleitet? 
Leute, Leute, mir stellen sich wieder mal die Nackenhaare hoch, vor allem bei der Signatur!  
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea

----------


## alves

Heiler und Krebserkrankungen ! Diese Leute schrecken in ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit vor nichts zurück.

----------


## energieee

> Heiler und Krebserkrankungen ! Diese Leute schrecken in ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit vor nichts zurück.

 Ich  habe in Krankenhäuser Komapatienten ins Leben zurückgeholt, Krebspatienten hilfe gegeben usw. (mit Erlaubnis/Wissen der Ärzte)

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich  habe in Krankenhäuser Komapatienten ins Leben zurückgeholt, Krebspatienten hilfe gegeben usw. (mit Erlaubnis/Wissen der Ärzte)

  
... klar und Gold kannste auch machen..  :Smiley:  
Tut mir sehr Leid aber das Bezweifle ich nicht nur, das Glaube ich nicht!

----------


## energieee

> ... klar und Gold kannste auch machen..  
> Tut mir sehr Leid aber das Bezweifle ich nicht nur, das Glaube ich nicht!

 
Es ist schon vielen durch mich geholfen worden (auch Ärzte,Heilpraktiker usw.)

----------


## StarBuG

Es sind auch schon viele Leute gestorben, weil Leute dubiose Heilversprechen gemacht
und die Verzweiflung dieser Menschen aus Profitgier ausgenutzt haben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Es ist schon vielen durch mich geholfen worden (auch Ärzte,Heilpraktiker usw.)

 
Was ist mit handfesten Daten?
Die bist du bisher schuldig geblieben... 
Das würde doch Schule machen und käme bestimmt in der Presse, oder bist du sooo Pressescheu?

----------


## energieee

> Es sind auch schon viele Leute gestorben, weil Leute dubiose Heilversprechen gemacht
> und die Verzweiflung dieser Menschen aus Profitgier ausgenutzt haben.

 Ich gebe keine Versprechungen auf Heilung.
Die Schulmedizin kommt an erster Stelle,  Medikamenteneinnahme, Therapien  usw.  sollen nicht unterbrochen werden. 
Ich möchte Hilfe zum Gesundwerden geben.

----------


## energieee

> Was ist mit handfesten Daten?
> Die bist du bisher schuldig geblieben... 
> Das würde doch Schule machen und käme bestimmt in der Presse, oder bist du sooo Pressescheu?

 Ich war schon im Fernsehen N3 + WDR,  RTL Punkt 12  hat auch eine Reportage gemacht (Sendetermin steht noch nicht fest)

----------


## lucy230279

das klingt ja alles toll, aber kommen da auch patienten zu wort?
und außerdem ist die tatsache, dass man im fernsehn ist, auch noch keine garantie dass es funktioniert

----------


## energieee

> das klingt ja alles toll, aber kommen da auch patienten zu wort?
> und außerdem ist die tatsache, dass man im fernsehn ist, auch noch keine garantie dass es funktioniert

 Die Reportagen waren auch mit Hilfesuchenden, der Leiter einer Massagepraxis war  dabei und hat von meinen Erfolgen an Patienten von Ihm berichtet.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann gibt uns Ort und Zeit wann es gesendet wird, wir warten... hoffentlich nicht vergebens...

----------


## aquahorst

Ich bin Heilpraktiker, die meiner Meinung Meinung nach z.Zt. beste alternative Krebstherapie ist Cellsymbiosistherapie. Eine echte alternative Krebstherapie die absolut nicht zelltoxisch arbeitet. Informiere dich bei --------- das klingt alles erstmal kompliziert und abgefahren ist aber in der Praxis sehr erfolgreich. Die Therapeuten, die damit arbeiten, machen gerade eine Studie, bei der Fälle gesammelt werden um die Therapie offiziel anerkennen zu lassen. Ansonsten steht man als alternativer Therapeut mit einem Fuß im Knast, wenn man von zelltoxischen Therapien wie Strahle, Chemie, OP´s abrät. Ist allerdings nicht günstig!
Lg

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ aquahorst 
ich hab den Link, der sowieso nicht ging, gerade entfernt. 
Wie du selber schreibst ist die Behandlung nicht zugelassen, wenn du schon solche Dinge rätst dann bitte einzeln und meins wegen per PN! 
TIPP: damit du nicht immer schrieben musst das du Heilpraktiker bist kannst du im _Kontrollzentrum_ unter _Profil_ einen _eigenen Benutzertitel_ eintragen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Christiane

Ich weiß aus seriöser Quelle, daß alle Patienten, die sich rein alternativ behandeln lassen, ihren Krebs nicht überleben. Als Ergänzung zur Schulmedizin ist das ja okay, um Nebenwirkungen zu mildern, aber bitte nicht von Chemo und OP abraten! Ich reagiere darauf sehr stark allergisch!  
Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: du schreibst, daß du nicht zytotoxisach arbeitest. Nach meiner Meinung ist das aber eine Voraussetzung, um Krebszellen totzumachen. Könntest du mir bitte deine Theorie erklären? Nur damit ich es nachvollziehen kann. Danke schön! 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Da wir uns hier in dem alternativen Bereich befinden, möchte ich hier auch mal zu den von mir angestellten Recherchen bezüglich Krebstherapie berichten. 
Einen "Königsweg" in der Krebstherapie gibt es nicht. Auch die Schulmedizin stößt hier immer wieder an ihre Grenzen. Ich möchte auch nicht von richtigen oder falschen Wegen sprechen, die gibt es genauso wenig, wie es einen Königsweg gibt. Aber die Alternativmedizin bietet durchaus begehbare andere Wege an. 
Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich irgendwann auch auf die cellsymbiosistherapie nach Dr. Kremer gestoßen. Je mehr ich mich damit befaßt habe, desto vielversprechender erschien mir diese Therapieform.
Neueste Erkenntnisse über die Funktion der Zelle (die kleinste komplette Einheit im Körper) und ihren Stoffwechsel, machten die bisherige angenommene Pathogenese bezüglich Krebsentstehung (eine zufällig entartete Zelle) eher unwahrscheinlich. Nach Dr. Kremer ist die Krebsentstehung die letzte Stufe eines Prozesses, der darauf beruht, dass viele Zellen an einer gestörten Mitochondrienfunktion leiden. 
Für mich war die Darstellung von Dr. Kremer (wie entsteht Krebs) unter logischen Gesichtspunkten jedenfalls viel sinnvoller, als die der einzelnen entarteten Zelle. 
Was darf man sich unter einer Cellsymbiosistherapie vorstellen? 
1.) Es wird ein sehr genauer Befund über den individuellen Ist-Status erhoben. Es werden Untersuchungen zu Nahrungsmittelverträglichkeiten gemacht. Habe ich eine Unverträglichkeit bezüglich eines Nahrungsmittels (von der ich meist auf Grund anderer Mechanismen gar nichts weiß), und führe ich dies weiterhin meinem Körper zu, erzeuge,bzw. vermehre ich Zellstress.
2.) Es werden Untersuchungen zur Ermittlung des individuellen Ist-Status, bezüglich Besiedelung mit Mikroorganismen gemacht. Oberbegriff gesunde Darmflora.
3.) Es wurden spezielle Präparate entwickelt, die eine optimale Vitaminversorgung gewährleisten. 
4.) Die für den Stoffwechsel wichtigen Enzyme werden dem Körper zugeführt.
5.) Spezielle Nahrungsergänzungen (z.B.Curcuma= Antimetastsenbildner) werden verwand. 
Ich hab jetzt bestimmt noch etliches vergessen, aber das Gesamtkonzept der Cellsymbiosistherapie hat mich überzeugt. 
Zusammenfassend läßt sich vielleicht sagen, man probiert den Körper,individuell zugeschnitten, mit dem Allerbesten zu verwöhnen. 
Der prägnanteste Unterschied zwischen der Schulmedizin und der Alternativmedizin, liegt meines Dafürhaltens darin, dass die Schulmedizin primär gegen den Krebs vorgeht, die Alternativmedizin probiert den Körper insgesamt zu stärken. 
Die Cellsymbiosistherapie kann begleitend und alternativ angewand werden. Bezüglich Prostatakrebs (ob das auch für anderen Krebs gilt, weiß ich nicht) werden die Kosten der Therapie von den privaten Krankenkassen, sowie der Beihilfe (die Beamten) übernommen.  
Ich finde, für Jemanden, der auf der Suche nach anderen Wegen ist, ist die Cellsymbiosistherapie eine gute Möglichkeit.

----------


## lucy230279

> Der prägnanteste Unterschied zwischen der Schulmedizin und der Alternativmedizin, liegt meines Dafürhaltens darin, dass die Schulmedizin primär gegen den Krebs vorgeht, die Alternativmedizin probiert den Körper insgesamt zu stärken.

 Du schreibst, dass die Alternativmedizin versucht den Körper zu stärken..mal angenommen, das funktioniert. Wird der Körper dann so stark, dass er den Krebs bekämpfen kann? Ohne weitere Unterstützung durch die Schulmedizin? Da habe ich doch starke Zweifel dran, dass dann die Selbstheilungskräfte so groß werden.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy 
Es kann ausreichen. Natürlich gelingt es auch der Alternativmedizin nicht jeden zu heilen. (dann wäre sie ja der Königsweg). In der Alternativmedizin steht man dem operativen Entfernen einer "Tumorlast" eigentlich nicht negativ gegenüber. Problematischer sehen Alternativmediziner eher die Chemo-Therapie und die Bestrahlung. 
Ich habe verschiedene Erfahrungsberichte gelesen, über Menschen, die die Cellsymbiosistherapie parallel zur Chemotherapie gemacht haben. Das fand ich ja gerade gut an dem Konzept, dass jeder den Weg gehen kann, der ihm richtig erscheint und dennoch nicht auf zusätzlich Sinn machende Sachen verzichten muß, nach dem Motto entweder oder.
Leider ist es ja auch so, dass die wenigsten nur während der anstrengenden Krebstherapie Probleme haben und nach Therapieende gleich wieder fit sind. Finde schon, dass da ein möglichst optimaler Aufbau des Körpers stattfinden sollte. Gerade nach Therapieende, werden die Menschen rein schulmedizinisch betrachtet, doch relativ mit den noch bestehenden Problemen allein gelassen. Gegen die Folgen der Chemo und Bestrahlung unternimmt man meiner Meinung nach, von schulmedizinischer Seite, nicht genug. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

@ulrike 
korrigiere mich, wenn ich das falsch verstanden hab: 
einmal schreibst du, dass die alternative Therapie während der Chemo angewendet werden soll und einmal hinterher.. :Huh?:  
Ich bin trotzdem immer noch davon überzeugt und davon wird mich keiner abhalten, dass eine Chemotherapie angebracht ist und auf keinen Fall durch alternative Sachen ersetzt werden kann. Vielleicht kann man es begleitend machen, da ja eine Behandlung mit Zytostatika eine enorme Belastung für den Körper ist. 
Mir fehlen immer noch lebende (!) Beweise, dass eine rein alternativemedizinische Heilung von Krebserkrankungen möglich ist.Vielleicht gab es hier und da mal Ausnahmefälle, das will ich gar net abstreiten, aber diese werden sicherlich nicht aussagekräftig genug sein, um relevante Ergebnisse nachweisen zu können

----------


## Christiane

> Mir fehlen immer noch lebende (!) Beweise, dass eine rein alternativemedizinische Heilung von Krebserkrankungen möglich ist.Vielleicht gab es hier und da mal Ausnahmefälle, das will ich gar net abstreiten, aber diese werden sicherlich nicht aussagekräftig genug sein, um relevante Ergebnisse nachweisen zu können

 Es gibt keine lebenden Beweise. Bisher ist kein einziger Krebskranker bekannt, der auf Chemo und Strahlen verzichtete und mit Hilfe alternativer Methoden überlebte. Und genau deshalb habe ich kein Vertrauen zur Cellsymbiosistherapie. Tschuldigung, aber bei dem Thema reagiere ich empfindlich. 
Curcumen wirkt auf die Leber (Förderung des Galleabfluß), eine metastasenschützende Wirkung ist mir nicht bekannt, die meisten Krebskranken stellen von sich aus ihre Ernährung um, leben freiwillig nach gesunden Prinzipien, meiden allergieauslösende Faktoren und Streß. Ich kenne genug Krebskranke, um das behaupten zu können.  
Trotzdem gibt es hin und wieder Rückfälle, die weder Alternativ - noch Schulmedizin verhindern können. Man kann sie meist gut mit den herkömmlichen Methoden behandeln.

----------


## Pianoman

Heinrich Kremer gehört in die ideologische Ecke der "HIV-Virus gibts nicht", "Mikroorganismen schaden nicht", "Impfen ist gefährlich"-Propheten, in der solche Gestalten wie Lanka oder Tolzien zu finden sind.    

> Heinrich Kremer, Die stille Revolution der Krebs- und AIDS-Medizin
> Das Buch des renommierten Forschers, Medizinaldirektor a.D. Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer, ist das Standardwerk zum Thema. Niemand, der mitreden will, kommt daran vorbei. Durch diese Publikation ist eine völlig neue Situation entstanden. Kremer nimmt die Aussagen der HIV/AIDS-Propagandisten beim Wort und konfrontiert sie mit dem Wissensstand der jeweiligen Disziplin. Diese charmante Methode führt uns die Absurdität der mit riesigen Werbeetats verbreiteten AIDS-Kampagne gnadenlso vor Augen. 
> Man erfährt ferner, warum AIDS nicht von einem mysteriösen Virus verursacht wird, sondern durch den Verlust der Immunbalance zwischen_ intrazellulären_ Abwehrmaßnahmen einerseits und den entwicklungsgeschichtlich jüngeren _humoralen_ Abwehrmethoden andererseits. 
> Darüber hinaus zeigt Kremer, daß eine nicht kompensierte Schieflage der Immunbalance, wie er sie zunächst für AIDS beschreibt, auch bei der Entstehung von krebsartigen Disfunktionen maßgeblich beteiligt ist. 
> Dieses Buch ist für Krebs- und AIDS-Patienten (über-) lebenswichtig. 
> Für jeden Therapeuten ist es Pflichtlektüre, falls er die lebensgefährlichen Fehler der orthodoxen Medizin vermeiden will. 
> 535 Seiten, zahlreiche Übersichtstafeln, Hardcover, ISBN 3-934196-38-1
> Ehlers Verlag, 50 Euro.* Bestellen* ?  
> INHALT  *1* *Eine verhängnisvolle Fehlentscheidung* *2* *Die sensationelle Entdeckung* *3* *Das AIDS-Rätsel* *4* *AIDS ist keine übertragbare Krankheit* *5* *Die Herausforderung der bisher gültigen Immuntheorien* *6* *Die erfolgreichste Fusion der Evolutionsgeschichte* *7* *Der kollektive Tunnelblick* *8* *Die Lösung des Krebsrätsels* *9* *Der Amoklauf der HIV/AIDS-Medizin* *10* *Das gewaltige Umdenken* *11* *Das lebensrettende Wissen vom Heilen*

 Auszug aus dem obengenannten "Machwerk":   

> Ein imaginiertes „Retrovirus HIV", wenn es denn existieren würde, würde deshalb keine Ausnahme machen. Die bei Pre-AIDS und AIDS klinisch tatsächlich beobachteten Krankheitssymptome würden, wenn ein biologisch aktiver „HIV-Erreger" die tatsächliche Krankheitsursache sein würde, ebenso durch die Störung der Redox-Balance, die Schädigung der Zellsymbiosen und durch die Umschaltung des Mikro-Gaia-Milieus bedingt sein. Die präventiven und therapeutischen Konsequenzen zur Inaktivierung eines solchen (in der biologischen Wirklichkeit nicht nachgewiesenen) „Retrovirus HIV" ...

   Was Kremer schreibt, ist gefährlicher Blödsinn, der es durchaus mit dem Wahn des kriminellen Wunderdoktors Rath aufnehmen kann: AIDS gibt es nicht und Krebs kann man mit Vitaminpräparaten heilen! Jawoll! Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe! 
Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

@pianoman 
ist denn die Erde keine Scheibe? :loser_3_cut:  Jetzt hast du meine ganze Weltanschauung ins Wanken gebracht. :embarrassed_cut:  
Nee mal ehrlich, was du da schreibst, macht ja Angst. Sind denn bei diesen ganzen Wunderheilern usw. außer Aussagen auch Erfolge und wissenschaftliche Beweise vorweisbar? Oder fußt das alles nur auf, "könnte sein, wenn..wäre.. eventuell.." 
"Die Macht sei mit dir.." 
kopfschüttelnde Grüße von der Lucy

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman 
Dr. Kremer hat nie behauptet, dass es Aids nicht gibt. Er behauptet nur, dass Aids kein Virus ist. Natürlich bin ich auch dieser Theorie nachgegangen. Den "Beweis" Aids=Virus habe ich allerdings auch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht sind Sie ja erfolgreicher in der Recherche.
Dr. Kremer behauptet auch nicht, dass man Krebs mit Vitaminpillen heilen kann. Das aber Vitamine wichtig für verschiedenste Funktionsabläufe im Körper sind, würde auch kein Mediziner bestreiten. Allein ein Mangel an z.B. Vitamin B 12 hat verheerende Auswirkungen.
Es genügt doch allein die ausreichende Zufuhr über die Nahrung dann nicht mehr, wenn mein Körper ein Problem hat, die darin enthaltenen Vitamine überhaupt zu verstoffwechseln. D.h. Vitamine aus der Nahrung zu entnehmen, und dann dahin zu verbringen wo sie gebraucht werden . Wenn zum Beispiel meine Darmflora gestört ist, dann ist doch sozusagen davon auszugehen, dass auch eine Störung der Synthese der meisten Vitamine des Vitamin B-Komplexes besteht. Eine Mangelversorgung ist dann vorprogrammiert.
Dr. Kremer hat nie behauptet, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

> Dr. Kremer hat nie behauptet, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.

 Das hat Pianoman auch nur als Metapher benutzt, da steckt ein tieferer Sinn dahinter. 
-Ironie an-
Außerdem, kennst du ihn persönlich? Woher willst du wissen, dass er es net doch behauptet hat? 
-Ironie aus- 
Es verdeutlichte lediglich die Sinnlosigkeit der Aussage, das Krebs mit Vitaminpräparaten zu heilen ist, genauso wie die Aussage, dasss die Erde eine Scheibe ist, sinnlos ist.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy 
Wer hat denn bitte diese sinnlosen Aussagen hier gemacht?

----------


## lucy230279

@ulrike 
jetzt beruhige dich, es war als pure Ironie gemeint, mehr nicht, weiß gar net, warum du da so darauf einsteigst..
Leg es einfach zu den Akten und dann weiter im Thema...

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Man erfährt ferner, warum Aids  nicht von einem mysteriösen Virus verursacht wird, sondern durch den Verlust der Immunbalance zwischen_ intrazellulären_ Abwehrmaßnahmen einerseits und den entwicklungsgeschichtlich jüngeren _humoralen_ Abwehrmethoden andererseits.

 HAHAHAHA ich hab Tränen in den Augen... HAHAHAHA der ist gut.. wirklich wahr... 
[bitterböseironie an] _ Orakelorakel *auftrommelrumhau* 
Ich sehe mit meinem dritten Auge etwas das ihr nicht seht... 
ich weiß nicht was es ist, den es ist verschwommen weil hier jemand ist der nicht daran glaubt... Orakelorakel_
[bitterböseironie aus] 
HAHAHAHA

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> @pianoman 
> ist denn die Erde keine Scheibe? Jetzt hast du meine ganze Weltanschauung ins Wanken gebracht. 
> Nee mal ehrlich, was du da schreibst, macht ja Angst. Sind denn bei diesen ganzen Wunderheilern usw. außer Aussagen auch Erfolge und wissenschaftliche Beweise vorweisbar? Oder fußt das alles nur auf, "könnte sein, wenn..wäre.. eventuell.." 
> "Die Macht sei mit dir.." 
> kopfschüttelnde Grüße von der Lucy

  
Aussagen über Erfolge : 
Es gibt Erfahrungsberichte bez. an Prostatakrebs erkrankten. Die Betroffenen haben allerdings erst den Weg zur Cellsymbiosistherapie gefunden, nach denen man ihnen von Seiten der Schulmedizin eröffnet hatte, daß der bisherige Weg zu Ende ist. Sie galten als austherapiert. Wenn es für Dich Beweis genug ist, dass bei Menschen, die voll Metastasen sitzen, diese dann durch die erfolgte Therapie verschwinden, dann sollte man sich zumindest etwas näher in Richtung "bewiesen" bewegen. 
Ein kleiner Hinweis könnte auch die Kostenübernahme der Privaten Krankenkassen sein. Scharlatanerie übernehmen die nämlich auch nicht.  
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

wenn das wirklich so toll funktionieren würde und die Kosten auch noch übernommen werden, dann verrat mir mal, warum immer noch jedes Jahr tausende von Menschen an Krebserkrankungen sterben müssen?
Wenn es doch das ultimative Heilmittel gibt?

----------


## Sunflowers

Hi, 
sorry, wenn ich mich hier einschalte, aber mir biegen sich meine Nägel, wenn ich lese was hier über Alternativmedizin bei Krebs geschrieben wird!  :angry_hair:   :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:   :loser_3_cut: 
Wie kann man an soetwas überhaubt seine Gedanken verschwenden!? In meiner Familie gibt es 2 Krebskranke, meinem Opa konnte man helfen, meiner Mutter leider nicht, trotz Schulmedizin und ich bin mir sicher, die Alternativmedizin hätte sie noch früher sterben lassen!
Dr. Kremer war soweit ich weiß schon negativ in den Medien aufgetaucht und das sollte jedem die Augen öffnen, finde ich! 
Ich möchte außerdem gern von Ulrike 2000 wissen, ob es irgendetwas gibt, was sie nicht recherchierte, denn mir fällt auf, dass sie zu allem hier bescheid weiß und das finde ich auch etwas merkwürdig. Es sei denn sie hat etwas mit Medizin zu tun.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, 
Dr.Kremers Begründungen fand ich sehr einleuchtend. Habe jetzt wahrscheinlich auch drei Augen. Kannst ja auch mal ein Auge riskieren, und mal ein bischen reinlesen. 
Würde jetzt aber das Aids Thema lieber ein bischen hintenanstellen. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Sunflowers, 
Ich stecke voller Fragen und suche nach Antworten. Ich finde Medizin und den menschlichen Körper auf eine gewisse Art faszinierend. Habe schon als Kind liebend gern in Medizinbüchern gelesen, bin nicht der Meinung, dass ich die Verantwortung für meine Gesundheit und die meiner Familie an jemanden abgeben kann, (Arzt, HP, oder sonstiges). Finde Gesundheit ist ein kostbares Gut. Um mich optimal um diese Kostbarkeit kümmern zu können, muß ich mich gut informieren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger tue ich. 
Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Sunflowers

Ist ja schön und gut. Ich informiere mich auch, aber ich würde dennoch niemanden hier irgendwelche vermuteten Diagnosen schreiben, höchstens was ich an ihrer Stelle tun würde, nämlich zum Arzt gehen. Die Sache mit den Nieren und ebenso das Thema Chemo und Krebs, sind meiner Meinung nach zu weit aus dem Fenster gehangen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es reicht!   Kommt zurück zum Thema,  
alles andere könnt ihr gerne per PN miteinander ausmachen! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> wenn das wirklich so toll funktionieren würde und die Kosten auch noch übernommen werden, dann verrat mir mal, warum immer noch jedes Jahr tausende von Menschen an Krebserkrankungen sterben müssen?
> Wenn es doch das ultimative Heilmittel gibt?

  
Jeder Mensch stirbt. Das kann Niemand verhindern. Jeder Tod, wird kausal betrachtet, eine Todesursache haben.  Je nach Stand der Statistik werden so und so viel % an Krebs versterben.  
Primär liegt die Einflußnahme von Seiten der Medizin doch im Bereich Lebensdauer und Lebensqualität. Möglichst lang und möglichst gut. Muß doch aber immer im Zusammenhang mit der jeweiligen Erkrankung gesehen werden.
Ich möchte dazu mal ein Beispiel geben. Wenn ich heute erfahren würde, ich wäre an inoperablen, metastasierten Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs erkrankt, würde sich meine geschätzte verbleibende Lebenszeit in Monaten ausdrücken lassen. Anbieten von Seiten der Schulmedizin würde man mir dann eine palliative Chemo. 
Von Seiten der Cellsymbiosistherapie würde man mir wahrscheinlich auch keine Hoffnung machen können, in Richtung Therapie und Krebs ist weg, aber ich würde berechtigte Hoffnung haben, dass die Therapie eine Anhebung meiner Lebensqualität und auch eine (wenn vielleicht auch kurze) Verlängerung meiner Lebenszeit bewirkt.  
Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

einigen Beiträgen weiter oben, habe ich entnehmen können, dass mit der alternativen Medizin Krebs heilbar ist..jetzt schreibst du nur noch  

> dass die Therapie eine Anhebung meiner Lebensqualität und auch eine (wenn vielleicht auch kurze) Verlängerung meiner Lebenszeit bewirkt.

 also doch keine Heilung?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy 
Bei meinem Beispiel habe ich eine Krebsform gewählt, die nicht mehr viel  Handlungsspielraum (zeitlich gesehen) zu läßt. Es ist unter diesen Bedingungen eher wahrscheinlich, dass es nicht gelingt in der kurzen Zeit, die noch verbliebenen gesunden Zellen so zu stärken, dass sie die Krebszellen eleminieren können.
Bei vielen anderen Krebsformen hat man einfach mehr Zeit zur Verfügung. Da ist dann Heilung durch cellsymbiosistherapie wahrscheinlicher. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Das Problem ist aber, daß Krebszellen das Immunsystem austricksen, indem sie ihre Oberfläche verändern und so dem Körper vortäuschen, es sei alles im grünen Bereich. Deshalb können sie sich ja ungehindert vermehren. Der Körper erkennt nicht, daß Krebszellen anders sind. 
Da Patientenschubser den Link entfernte und aquahorst meine Frage nicht beantwortet: wie funktioniert diese cellsymbiosistherapie eigentlich? Wäre für einige Infos sehr dankbar. Finde nämlich nichts Brauchbares dazu.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich möchte noch mal auf die verschiedenen Wege der Krebstherapie zu sprechen kommen.
Ich möchte nicht, dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, OP, Chemo und Strahlentherapie wären ein "falscher" Weg. Die Schulmedizin kann und hat mit diesen Therapien schon vielen Menschen geholfen, und sie auch Krebsfrei gemacht.
Wenn z.B ein Mensch erfährt er hat Krebs, und in seiner persönlichen Vorgeschichte die Erfahrung gemacht hat, immer wenn ich ein gesundheitliches Problem hatte, bin ich zum Arzt gegangen, habe vielleicht noch eine Medizin verordnet bekommen, und danach ging es mir wieder gut. 
Für diesen Menschen ist der Weg, den die Schulmedizin zur Verfügung stellt, genau der Richtige. Während der Chemo wird er sich wahrscheinlich vorstellen, wie es den bösen Krebszellen jetzt richtig an den Kragen geht. Vielleicht ist der Glaube daran, verbunden mit dem Mittel, das die Wirksamkeit besitzt Krebszellen zu töten, genau die Kombination, die einen größtmöglichen Erfolg erwarten läßt.
Nehme ich jetzt aber einen anderen Menschen, der in seiner persönlichen Vorgeschichte die Erfahrung gemacht hat, immer wenn ich eine Medizin nehmen mußte, habe ich sämtliche auf der Packung beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen bekommen und es ging mir noch schlechter als vorher. Der auch bei der Verwendung anderer chemischer Produkte, stets unliebsame Reaktionen bekam, also schon ein möglichst "Chemiefreies" Leben führt, für diesen Menschen könnte die Cellsymbiosistherapie ein für ihn vollkommen richtiger Weg sein. Eine Chemotherapie wäre für diesen Menschen nicht so erfolgsversprechend. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

> Nehme ich jetzt aber einen anderen Menschen, der in seiner persönlichen Vorgeschichte die Erfahrung gemacht hat, immer wenn ich eine Medizin nehmen mußte, habe ich sämtliche auf der Packung beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen bekommen und es ging mir noch schlechter als vorher.

 Aber auch das beruht viel auf Glauben und Einbildung, wenn ich 10mal im Beipackzettel lese, dass Übelkeit ne Nebenwirkung wird mir dann mit Sicherheit auch schlecht.. 
Und niemand bekommt bei jeder Medizin alle Nebenwirkungen, es sei denn er steigert sich da so rein

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy, 
Wenn Du z.B schon diverse Allergien hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer negativen Reaktion um ein Wesentliches erhöht. 
Zitat Lucy:
"Und niemand bekommt bei jeder Medizin alle Nebenwirkungen, es sei denn er steigert sich da so rein." 
Leider mußte ich da andere Erfahrungen machen. Da betreffende Person aber nie den Beipackzettel gelesen hatte, war ein "Hineinsteigern" auch nicht möglich. 
Gruß   Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

wenn ich Allergien habe, ist es natürlich eher wahrscheinlich auf bestimmte Sachen zu reagieren. Dann sollte das mein behandelnder Arzt aber wissen und verschreibt mir andere Medikamente.   

> Da betreffende Person aber nie den Beipackzettel gelesen hatte, war ein "Hineinsteigern" auch nicht möglich.

 Mmmhh..so ganz überzeugt mich das nicht, das kann und will ich einfach nicht glauben, soange ich es net mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. 
Wie auch immer, wir weichen hier etwas vom Thema ab. 
Trotz deiner Bemühungen, ich bleibe dabei, dass schwerwiegenden Krankheiten nur schulmedizinisch zu Leibe gerückt werden können. Als begleitende Verfahren kann man sicherlich einige Sachen machen, so die Leute daran glauben.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo an alle, 
jetz haben wir hier ja mal eine richtig schöne Diskussion über die herkömmliche Medizin und die sogenannte Alternative Medizin. Für mich hört sich das an wie eine Art Glaubenskrieg. Der oder die eine will vorher alles bewiesen haben und der oder die andere sucht nach Auswegen und setzt die Hoffnung auf alles, was nicht "Schulmedizin" ist. Ich finde, beide haben im Endeffekt unrecht. Selbst die beste Medizin wirkt nicht bei allen gleich. Bei gleicher Krankheit (auch und gerade bei Krebs) hilft das Mittel XY ganz toll und er/sie wird wieder vollständig gesund und bei dem/der anderen scheint das Mittel alle Wirkung verloren zu haben und man/frau stirbt. 
Die Alternativanhänger sehen den Ausweg darin, neue Mittel oder Behandlungs-methoden anzuwenden. Der Beweis ist das Überleben. Aber für wie lange? Und ist jeder Quatsch auch wirklich ein Ausweg, nur weil jemand mit guter PR das so behauptet? Wie lange wurde damit schon wievielen geholfen? Kaum Antworten, die befriedigen. Jede Partei tut so, als wäre sie im Alleinbesitz aller Wahrheiten. Dabei gibt die Schulmedizin durchaus zu, dass sie nicht alles heilen kann, auch und gerade bei Krebs. Durchaus ernst zu nehmende Mediziner sagen hinter vorgehaltener Hand, dass die meisten Krebspatienten nicht wegen, sondern trotz der Chemo überleben.
Wer in einer solchen Situation (schwere Krankheit) erfahren muß, dass man ihm/ihr nicht mehr mit normalen Mitteln helfen kann und sich dann nach etwas anderem umsieht, wer wollte ihm/ihr das verdenken. Jede alternative Medizin hat ja die gleichen Probleme wie die Schulmedizin (entschuldigt den Ausdruck, er soll ja schon fast ein Schimpfwort sein, aber ich habe keinen besseren) : was bei dem/der einen wirkt, versagt bei dem/der anderen und das genau so oft, wie bei allen anderen auch.
Bei so schweren Krankheiten bewegen wir uns im Grenzbereich. Das nachweislich gute Mittel kann genau so versagen, wie das aklternative. Und es ist ebenfalls möglich, dass das eine so gut wirkt, wie das andere. Wieso kommt eigentlich keinem der Gedanke, dass auch die Befindlichkeit des/der Kranken eine große Rolle spielen kann?
Fühlt er sich gut beghandelt, wirkt die Medizin auch besser. Das ist jedenfalls bereits mehrfach wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen. Fühlt er/sie sich bei der herkömmlichen Medizin nicht wohl, wird sie möglicherweise nicht wirken, Bei der nachfolgenden Alternativbehandlung fühlt er/sie sich wohl und das Dingens wirkt !!!
Und es soll auch Fälle geben, da hilft gar nichts mehr  -  wir sind leider alle nicht unsterblich. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die scharfe Auseinandersetzung zwischen den einzelnen Fangruppen zwar eine schöne Diskussion ergeben kann, aber einem Kranken nicht hilft. Wer sagt, wenn ich Dir nicht helfen kann, dann darf das auch niemand anders, der sollte überhaupt nicht helfen, sonder Fachbücher schreiben, Vorträge halten aber nicht am Menschen arbeiten. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

> Aussagen über Erfolge : 
> Es gibt Erfahrungsberichte bez. an Prostatakrebs erkrankten. Die Betroffenen haben allerdings erst den Weg zur Cellsymbiosistherapie gefunden, nach denen man ihnen von Seiten der Schulmedizin eröffnet hatte, daß der bisherige Weg zu Ende ist. Sie galten als austherapiert. Wenn es für Dich *Beweis genug ist, dass bei Menschen, die voll Metastasen sitzen, diese dann durch die erfolgte Therapie verschwinden, dann sollte man sich zumindest etwas näher in Richtung "bewiesen" bewegen.* 
> Ein kleiner Hinweis könnte auch die Kostenübernahme der Privaten Krankenkassen sein. Scharlatanerie übernehmen die nämlich auch nicht.  
> Gruß Ulrike

 Ich könnte kotzen bei solchen Aussagen! Sorry wegen meiner Ausdrucksweise, aber keine Metastase der Welt läßt sich von irgendwelchen Vitaminpillen beeinflussen, da muß man schon härtere Geschütze auffahren.  
Es ist, wie Pianoman schon schrieb, sehr ähnlich den Machenschaften des Herrn Rath und Co., gibt ja noch mehr so Quacksalber, die leider genug Anhänger haben.

----------


## Christiane

> Hallo an alle, 
> Durchaus ernst zu nehmende Mediziner sagen hinter vorgehaltener Hand, dass die meisten Krebspatienten nicht wegen, sondern trotz der Chemo überleben. 
> Gruß
> katzograph

 Im Prinzip hast du ja recht. Ich weiß, was du meinst. Allerdings bereitet mir der oben zitierte Satz Magenschmerzen. Solange der Patient noch nicht von oben bis unten mit Metas voll ist, sich also im Endstadium befindet, kommt es bei dem überwiegenden Teil der Betroffenen zu Teil - oder Totalremissionen unter der Chemotherapie. Die Wirksamkeit der eingesetzten Mittel wurde in Studien nachgewiesen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß meine Krebszellen allein durch meine tolle Ernährung gekillt wurden. Sicher gibt es immer wieder Patienten, die es leider nicht schaffen - die Überlebensrate wäre ohne Zytostatika trotzdem bei weitem nicht so hoch.

----------


## Küken

Ich würde hier ohne Schulmedizin nicht mehr schreiben. Und das wissen einige hier, und mein Kampf ist auch lange noch nicht zu Ende gekämpft und ich werd den Kampf so oder so verlieren. 
Wenn ich hier manche Aussagen lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.  
lg küken

----------


## urologiker

> Aussagen über Erfolge : 
> Es gibt Erfahrungsberichte bez. an Prostatakrebs erkrankten. Die Betroffenen haben allerdings erst den Weg zur Cellsymbiosistherapie gefunden, nach denen man ihnen von Seiten der Schulmedizin eröffnet hatte, daß der bisherige Weg zu Ende ist.

 Oh, ich habe in der alternativen Ecke eine interessante Story verpasst!   *@Ulrike - ich möchte bitte unbedingt diese Berichte von Prostatakrebskranken!* Es würde mich wirklich faszinieren, wenn schulmedizinisch "austherapierte" Patienten (das sind in der Regel Patienten, die schon mehrere Jahre von ihrer Erkrankung wissen), die in der Regel das Rumpfskelett komplett durchmetastasiert, ggf. auch schon pathologische Frakturen der Wirbelkörper erlitten haben und normalerweise ohne Harnröhrenkatheter und Schienen in den Harnleitern nicht klarkommen...wie diese Menschen plötzlich Johannes Hesters Konkurrenz machen! 
Sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber das ist eine unmißverständliche Antwort für eine, die nach welchen sucht, finde ich. 
logiker

----------


## Ulrike 2000

*Startseite**Aktuell**Termine**Inhalte**Links**Kontakt**Impressum**Änderungen*   RSS Feed  Powered by PmWiki   
Position: Inhalt >> AkTuell    *Aktuelles aus der Selbsthilfe*   *Neue Erkenntnisse aus den Jahren 2006, 2007 und 2008*   *Die Behandlung der BPH (benigne Prostatahyperplasie)*"statistisch gesehen, erkrankt jeder zweite Mann über fünfzig an einer gutartigen Vergrößerung der Prostata. Die klassische Medizin bietet verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Therapie an. Eine Heilung im strengen Wortsinn kennt sie nicht, zumal die Entstehungsursache dieser Krankheit offiziell noch gar nicht geklärt ist."   *Sophie Ruth Knaak* 
ist es gelungen, in zweimal sieben Wochen eine enorm vergrößerte Prostata nicht nur wieder auf Normalmaß zu reduzieren und den Harnweg frei zu machen, sondern auch die Prostata wieder auf ihre Normalfunktion zu konditionieren. Die zweigliedrige Therapie stützt sich auf zweimal zwei hochaktive Naturhormone."
(aus dem Vorwort des Buches von *Sophie Ruth Knaak: "Erbarmen mit den Männern - Prostatareduktion ohne Stahl - Strahl - Chemie zur Diskussion gestellt"*) 
Wir sind in unserer Selbsthilfearbeit den Ratschlägen von Frau Sophie Ruth Knaak gefolgt und haben ebenfalls erste Erfolge erzielt. Rückfragen beantworten wir gerne telefonisch. 
Eine weitere nichtinvasive Behandlung mit gutem Erfolg bietet die   *transurethrale Thermotherapie* 
der Prostata, bei welcher die Prostatadrüse auf 45 bis 56 ° erhitzt wird. Hierbei werden Nekrosen im Gewebe der Prostata gesetzt. Dies ermöglicht eine deutliche Verbesserung der Symptomatik schon nach kurzer Zeit. Die nekrotisierten Gewebsstellen werden im Laufe von einigen Wochen durch die körpereigenen Abwehr- und Stoffwechselprozesse abgebaut. Eine so erreichte Verringerung des gewucherten Gewebes in der Prostata führt zu einer Verbesserung des Harnstrahls und zu einem deutlichen Rückgang der subjektiven Beschwerden. 
2. *Zellsymbiosetherapie nach Dr. Heinrich Kremer* 
Dr. Heinrich Kremer hatte im Jahre 2003 nach 20-jähriger Forschung mit der Veröffentlichung seines Buches *"Die stille Revolution der Krebs- und AIDS-Medizin"* 200 Fallstudien als Beweis vorgelegt, dass eine überwiegende Zahl an heutigen Krankheiten wie Krebs, Autoimmunerkrankungen, degenerativen Nervensystem- und Muskelerkrankungen, Immunschwächen, Alterserkrankungen und Allergien ihren gemeinsamen Ursprung in einer dauerhaft fixierten Störung der Zellatmung und Balancestörung des Immunsystems haben und sich daraus ein zwingend notwendiges wie logisches Therapiekonzept ergeben hat, dass die Mythen dieser Krankheiten als aufgelöst zu betrachten sind. Die Therapieerfolge, die damit erzielt werden, stellen einen unumstößlichen Beweis dar. 
Der durch seine Vorträge bei "Fliege" bekannt gewordene *Heilpraktiker Ralf Meyer* aus Rodalben bei Pirmasens gründete vor fünf Jahren ein Therapeuten-Netzwerk, das inzwischen mehrere hundert Heilpraktiker und Ärzte in Deutschland, Össterreich und der Schweiz umfasst. Bereits im ersten Jahr waren die Behandlungskonzepte nach der Zellsymbiosetherapie von Dr. Kremer so erfolgreich, dass deutschlandweit über 200 Therapeuten diese Erfolgsstrategien nutzten und deren Effizienz bestätigten. 
Die Behandlungsgrundlagen sind ausgerichtet auf der *Regulierung der Zellatmung, Zellteilung und Energiegewinnung*. Dafür entscheidend ist die *Eliminierung* der Faktoren, welche die Zellatmung stören, die Zellteilung ankurbeln, dabei die Energiegewinnung maßgeblich einschränken sowie immunologische Entgleisungen verursachen.
Das Netzwerk gibt ausschließlich Konzepte weiter, die sich bewährt haben und obige Kriterien erfüllen. 
Wir haben in unserer Selbsthilfearbeit *über 100 Fallbeispiele* gesammelt, mit Patienten gesprochen und testen z. Zt. die Wirksamkeit der Zellsymbiosetherapie durch Behandlung betroffener Mitglieder. Wir berichten fallweise.
(Informationen unter www.hp-meyer.de)   *Erstes Therapiebeispiel :* 
Patient G.W., geb. 1936, Biopsie Mai 2001: G2, Gleason 4 + 3 = 7 in allen Stanzen, PSA 16,1 ng/ml. Gespräch mit dem bekannten Chefarzt einer urologischen Klinik: "Sie kommen zu spät, ich kann Sie nicht mehr operieren. Ich kann Ihnen aber einen guten Strahlentherapeuten empfehlen." G. W. lehnt jede invasive Therapie ab. 
Nimmt 2003 Kontakt zu uns auf: mehrere Hormontherapien mit schwankenden PSA-Werten, orthomolekulare Therapie mit Vit. C + E, Zink, Selen; vorher PS-Spes, dann ProstaSol 3 x 3; PSA-Rückgang auf 0,4; dann Wiederanstieg auf 4,65 ng/ml. Dann erneut Enantone + Flutamid: Rückgang des PSA auf 0,2 und Wiederanstieg auf 2,7. Ab 2004 absolute Hormonresistenz. 
2006 Thermotherapie und regionale Tiefenhyperthermie: PSA rückläufig, aber keine Tumorreduktion. Schlechte Lebensqualität. 
Beginnt im November 2006 mit der Zellsymbiosetherapie: Chelattherapie, Lebensmittel-Allergietest, Infusionen, orale Medikation mit Produkten aus effektiven Mikroorganismen. Laufende Laborkontrollen. 
Ergebnis bis Mai 2007: PSA zuletzt 0,2 ng/ml; im Farb-Ultraschall kein Tumor mehr feststellbar! Lebensqualität deutlich besser. Alle Laborwerte im "grünen Bereich"!   *Zweites Therapiebeispiel :*  
G. Wi. geb. 10.09.1937 
1. Diagnose am 13.04.06: Prostatakarzinom. PSA 12,9 ng/ml; patholog. Befund: III a nach Helpap und Böcking, Gleason Score: 4 + 3 = 7 (12 Proben). 
Bisherige Therapie: Hormonentzugstherapie mit Trenantone; Zellsymbiosetherapie ab 13.07.07 
2. Diagnose am 05.07.07: Koronare 3-Gefäßerkrankung, arterieller Hypertonus, Arthrose beidseits. 
Linksherzkatheteruntersuchung am 2. Juli 07 zeigt eine 70 - 80%-ige Stenose der Herzkranzgefäße (Verkalkung). 
Patient wird für den 13. Juli zur By-Pass-Operation bestellt. Patient kann nach eigenen Angaben nur noch ca. 300 m ohne Druckgefühl gehen. 
Patient entscheidet sich nach Rücksprache mit seinem Hausarzt für die Zellsymbiosetherapie nach Dr. Heinrich Kremer. 
Ergebnis *nach einer Woche Durchführung der kompletten Therapie* (tägl. 3 Infusionen und orale Medikation) bei HP Meyer in Rodalben (13. - 17. Juli): 
Patient kann *jetzt mehrere km ohne Probleme wandern* und ist am 12. August (bei Beibehaltung der oralen Medikation) für 4 Wochen in Urlaub gefahren. 
Kontrolle Ende September 07 beim Kardiologen: Belastungs-EKG OB. PSA-Kontrolle + Farb-Duplex-Sonographie im Oktober: PSA an der Nachweisgrenze; Tumor im 3D-Ultra-Schallbild deutlich verkleinert! Patient hat eine hervorradende Lebensqualität.   *Drittes Therapiebeispiel:* 
Patient K. P. geb. 04.08.1936 
Diagnose 12/2004: Prostatakarzinom T2b, Nx, MO, Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, PSA 8.58 ng/ml. 
Bisherige Therapie: Jan.- Juni 2005 Galvano-Therapie: PSA steigt bis Nov. 2005 auf 13 ng/ml. PET (F18 Cholin) u. MRT kein Befund; 10/2006 PSA 15,25 ng/ml, Hormonbeh. mit Eligard bis Feb. 2006: PSA rückläufig bis 0,1 ng/ml. 3D-Sonographie April 2007: CA 2x3 mm eingekapselt.  *Zellsymbiosetherapie*  
seit Anfang April 07 orale Medikation mit ProEmsan, Pro Dialvit44, Pro Curmin complete. PSA-Kontrolle 22.5.07: < 0,04 ng/ml. 
Bemerkungen des Patienten: "seit Anfang Mai geht es mir sehr gut, bin körperlich fit, treibe Sport. Als Nebeneffekt der Zellsymbiosetherapie sehe ich den Rückgang meiner aktinischen Keratose (Vortstufe des Hautkrebs), die sich nach 10 Jahren ergebnisloser dermatologischer Behandlung (mit flüssigem Stickstoff) vollständig zurückgebildet hat. Die geschädigten Hautstellen auf Stirn und Handrücken sind (nach 4 Monaten oraler Medikation) abgeheilt."   *Die Zielsetzung unserer SHG:* 
Die bisherigen Erfahrungen lassen vermuten, dass nach der Erstdiagnose durch Anwendung der Zellsymbiosetherapie alle invasiven Maßnahmen überflüssig werden. Wir werden dies überprüfen und fortlaufend hierüber berichten.... 
Die Therapiemaßnahmen werden bei Beamten und Pensionären fast vollständig von der Beihilfe erstattet, von den Privatkassen zum Teil. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen verweigern die Kostenübernahme, daher unterstützen wir das Vorgehen eines Patienten mit metastasierendem Prostatakarzinom.   *Regionales Therapeutennetzwerk* 
Auf Grund großer Nachfrage etabliert sich im östlichen Ruhrgebiet seit Ende Januar 2008 ein regionales Therapeutennetzwerk zur Behandlung der Cellsymbiosistherapie - nicht nur bei allen Krebserkrankungen, sondern auch zur erfolgreichen Behandlung von Alterserkrankungen wie Demenz, Alzheimer sowie allergischer wie neurologischer und Autoimmunerkrankungen (Krankheiten, bei denen das patienteneigene Immunsystem dessen körpereigene Zellen angreift), Burn-Out, Immunschwächen und auch Herz-Kreislauf-Durchblutungserkrankungen. Im monatlichen Erfahrungsaustausch werden Fallbeispiele diskutiert und ausgewertet, so dass Patienten und Therapeuten gleicherweise davon profitieren. Dieses Netzwerk arbeitet eng mit dem Internationalen Therapeutennetzwerk (ITN) zusammen und profitiert von den regelmäßigen Therapeutentelefonkonferenzen, dem Email-Informationsservice sowie den verschiedenen dreitägigen Seminaren unter Mitwirkung von Dr. Heinrich Kremer (vgl. www.hp-meyer.de).   *Zum ersten Therapiebeispiel:* 
Der Patient gibt gerne Auskunft unter der Tel. und Fax-Nr.: 06403-9697531      
Stand: 23.05.2008 12:02 Uhr 
© Selbsthilfe Prostata, www.prostata-selbsthilfe-dortmund.de  Ändern | Historie

----------


## urologiker

Zitat:
"Die bisherigen Erfahrungen lassen vermuten, dass nach der Erstdiagnose durch Anwendung der Zellsymbiosetherapie alle invasiven Maßnahmen überflüssig werden. Wir werden dies überprüfen und fortlaufend hierüber berichten...." 
Endlich. Worauf die Welt gewartet hat: Das Allheilmittel, das Jesus-Rezept. 
Selbst wenn diese Fallvignetten mit der Realität zu tun haben sollten (was ich mal sehr anzweifeln möchte, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel) - wieso glaubst du diesen Fallbeispielen und nicht Untersuchungen mit einem hohem Evidenzniveau wie denen der Schulmedizin? 
Nur weil eine ganze Sekte von Leuten dieser Praxis folgt, heißt das sicher nicht, dass es mehr ist als ein profitables Geschäft, an dem eben mehrere verdienen möchten. 
Wer an Geschichten wie Beispiel 2 glaubt, der muß auch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben. Alles andere wäre inkonsequent.  :Grin:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker, 
für mich sind die Ausführungen und Erklärungen von Dr. Kremer bezüglich Krankheitsentstehung plausibler, als die der Schulmedizin. Bezüglich Autoimmunerkrankungen hab ich bei der Schulmedizin eigentlich wenig gefunden, was das warum beantworten würde.
Ich will es mal anders formulieren. Wenn Schulmedizin sagt A ist die Ursache, dann versucht man A zu beheben. Dr. Kremer (und noch ein paar andere) sagt B ist die Ursache und versucht B zu beheben. Dann macht es doch wenig Sinn, wenn ich sage ich halte B für die Ursache und lasse mich dann nach A behandeln.
So, ehe mein PC jetzt wieder nen Abflug macht, werde ich erst mal abschicken. Aber Du könntest Dich ja durchaus mal mit den Ausführungen von Dr. Kremer bezüglich Krankheitsentstehung beschäftigen. Vielleicht wären sie ja auch für Dich ganz plausibel.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Der Trick an der Sache mit der "Alternativmedizin" ist, das es so einfach gestrickt wird damit es jeder begreift.
Deswegen funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.
Nur eine Behauptung aufzustellen, das wirkt weil das so und so sein kann/ wird... reicht einfach nicht aus.
In keinem der Fälle die hier bisher genannt wurden konnte bewiesen werden das es wirklich hilft.
Jeder der eine solche Behauptung hier bisher aufgestellt hat, hat den Beweis bisher erbringen können, Name, Adresse, Referenzen.
Ebenso wenig hilfreich sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffene und nicht nachvollziehbare Behauptungen im Sinne von, _das hat allen austherapierbaren CA Patienten geholfen_.
Das ist schlicht falsch und gefährlich.
Leider gibt es immer wieder Menschen die darauf hereinfallen. 
Nur wenn eine Behandlung/ Medikament nachvollziehbar und wissenschaftlich beweisbar ist macht es Sinn darüber nachzudenken ob man sich einer solchen unterziehen möchte.
Dafür sind z.B. lange und teure Untersuchen und Studien fällig. 
Salze die mittels Klang und Vodoo "verstärkt" werden, helfen nur einem, dem der es vertreibt.

----------


## Sterni

@Ulrike 
Wie bitte soll diese Neper- Schlepper- Bauernfänger Medizin helfen ? Also ich glaube kein Wort des geschriebenen.... 
Obwohl..... wenn ne CA dadurch Heilbar ist deiner Meinung nach, dann könntest du mir doch erklären wie ich mein Mischekzem aus Psoriasis und Neurodermitis, sowie meine Posttraumatische Gonarthrose und das Postoperative Lymphödem loswerde durch Wunderheilung !!!!

----------


## Küken

Ich bräuchte ne ultimative Lösung für ein undifferenziertes Schilddrüsenkarzinom
AUßerdem hätte ich noch Asthma, Neurodermitis und eine manifeste Anämie anzubieten. 
Sollte dir dazu nichts einfallen, dann vielleicht zur Enzephalopathie unserer Tochter.  
Lg küken

----------


## lucy230279

@küken und sterni, 
ihr seid beide off-topic.
Wir wissen alle, dass die Sache mit der Alternativmedizin ein heikles Thema ist, das permanent zu Diskussionen führt.
Das ist ja soweit ganz gut, aber lasst uns bitte sachlich bleiben. 
Wenn ihr nicht dran glaubt, was ich ja auch nicht tue, kann man das auch anders kundtun.
Danke.
Und jetzt zurück zum Thema

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
wir sind hier vom eigentlichen Thema, nämlich der Suche nach Hilfe bei Krebserkrankungen arg abgewichen.
Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit mal ein Thema mit Erfahrungen zur Alternativmedizin. Da könnt ihr sehr gern weiter diskutieren.
Geb euch mal den Link: http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...fen-t4980.html
oder: http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...izin-t498.html

----------


## Sunflowers

Lucy: 
Um über letzeres im anderen Thema weiter zu diskutieren, wäre es vielleicht sinngemäß die aufgeteilte Story von Ulrike 2000 und den nachfolgenden Beiträgen dorthin zu verschieben, denn sonst geht es schlecht.
Oder was meinst du? Denn die Story fand ich gestern schon vollkommen fehl hier!

----------


## lucy230279

so, 
habe jetzt die Beiträge hierher verschoben: http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...izin-t498.html 
hier Könnt ihr euch darüber "auslassen" welche Heilmethode ihr bevorzugt

----------


## AltMed

> Vor einem Jahr ist bei meiner Mutter ein bösartiger nicht zu operierender Lungentumor
> festgestellt worden. In recht kurzer Zeit hat sie mit der Chemotherapie angefangen.
> Da sie die Therapie nicht gut verträgt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen die man mit der Schulmedizin kombinieren kann und sie dadurch verträglicher wird. Wer kann mir helfen? 
> Der Tumor sitzt am Randgewebe der Lunge am " Hillius " wo sämtliche zentrale Versorgungswege des Körpers verlaufen. Es traut sich niemand die Operation vor zunehmen. Gibt es auf diesem Gebiet einen spezialisierten Arzt??

 Hallo Mayka, 
ich möchte hier kurz auf Deine Anfrage eingehen. (Zu dem sog.Heiler wurde schon genug gesagt)
Zunächst einmal muss man wissen um was für einen Tumor es sich handelt. (Kleinzellig, Großzellig) und ob Deine Mutter weitere Erkrankungen hat.
Dann kan man alternativmedizinisch dagegen vorgehen und/oder die Chemo unterstützen bzw. die Nebenwirkungen abschwächen. 
Du kannst Dich gerne privat an mich wenden, da solche Vertrautheiten nicht öffentlich behandelt werden sollten. 
Gruß 
AltMed

----------


## Teetante

> Dann kan man *alternativmedizinisch dagegen vorgehen* und/*oder* die Chemo unterstützen bzw. die Nebenwirkungen abschwächen.

 Dieses "oder" stört mich mal wieder sehr. Erbitte nähere Auskünfte zu oben zitiertem Satz!

----------


## AltMed

> Dieses "oder" stört mich mal wieder sehr. Erbitte nähere Auskünfte zu oben zitiertem Satz!

 Bei Menschen welche die Chemo ablehnen...

----------


## Teetante

> Bei Menschen welche die Chemo ablehnen...

 So, dann mal Butter bei die Fische!  
Was passiert dann in dem hier genannten Fall des nicht operablen Lungentumors, wenn der Pat. die Chemo ablehnt?  
Erwartungsvolle Grüße, Andrea

----------


## AltMed

> So, dann mal Butter bei die Fische!  
> Was passiert dann in dem hier genannten Fall des nicht operablen Lungentumors, wenn der Pat. die Chemo ablehnt?  
> Erwartungsvolle Grüße, Andrea

 Was passiert denn wenn er sie nimmt?

----------


## Teetante

Wen? Die Chemo? 
Im besten Fall wird der Pat. geheilt, im immerhin noch günstigen Fall wird die Gesamtüberlebenszeit verlängert und auch die Lebensqualität verbessert, im schlimmsten Fall hilft sie nicht oder die Nebenwirkungen nehmen überhand.

----------


## Küken

kurz mal offtopic:
Und im allerschlimmsten Fall muss eine liebe Freundin in 10 Jahren mal ein Buck korrektur lesen  :Zwinker:  
Sorry, aber das musste an dieser Stelle einfach sein.
*augenzwinkern* zum Tantchen
lg küken

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Altmed, 
hast Du noch andere Erfahrungen im Rahmen der Alternativmedizin gemacht? Wenn ja, welche ? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

> kurz mal offtopic:
> Und im allerschlimmsten Fall muss eine liebe Freundin in 10 Jahren mal ein Buck korrektur lesen  
> Sorry, aber das musste an dieser Stelle einfach sein.
> *augenzwinkern* zum Tantchen
> lg küken

  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Altmed, 
> hast Du noch andere Erfahrungen im Rahmen der Alternativmedizin gemacht? Wenn ja, welche ? 
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Das Thema hier heißt "Suche begleitende Alternativmedizin gegen nicht operablen Lungentumor!!!!! ".  
Da haben "andere Erfahrungen" der Alternativmed. nichts zu suchen! 
Danke, TT 
P.S. Dafür entweder ein neues Thema aufmachen oder aber eines der vorhandenen reaktivieren!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo AltMed, 
wie therapierst Du denn begleitend bei z.B. inoperablen Lungentumor. Nur homöopathisch? 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## AltMed

> Hallo AltMed, 
> wie therapierst Du denn begleitend bei z.B. inoperablen Lungentumor. Nur homöopathisch? 
> Gruß Ulrike

 Nein, nicht nur. Dies kann ein Teil der *begleitenden* Therapie sein. Die Stärkung des Immunsystem steht im Vordergrund. Im hiesigen Fall wäre u.a. Inhalation von Thymoject angeraten. Ebenso kann man eine Phyto/Mykotherapie in Erwägung ziehen. Natürlich auch den Bedarf an Mikronährstoffen ermitteln und dementsprechend subtituieren. 
Aber dies alles gilt es mit dem Pat. zu klären. 
Gruß 
AltMed

----------


## Teetante

> Nein, nicht nur. Dies kann ein Teil der *begleitenden* Therapie sein. Die Stärkung des Immunsystem steht im Vordergrund. Im hiesigen Fall wäre u.a. Inhalation von Thymoject angeraten.

 Wofür sollte das gut sein? (ich habe eben schon im Internet gelesen, was Thymoject ist!)   

> Ebenso kann man eine Phyto/Mykotherapie in Erwägung ziehen.

 Phytotherapie, mit was ? 
Mykotherapie, mit was?    

> Natürlich auch den Bedarf an *Mikronährstoffen* ermitteln und dementsprechend subtituieren.

 Aha, was würdest Du denn beispielsweise substituieren an *Mikronährstoffen?*   

> Aber dies alles gilt es mit dem Pat. zu klären. 
> Gruß 
> AltMed

 Das ist sicherlich richtig. Aber mal theoretisch betrachtet, was würdest Du genau tun? (siehe Fragen meinerseits weiter oben hier im Beitrag!) 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## AltMed

Jetzt ist es aber gut!
Ich werde hier jetzt nicht Arzneien in den Raum werfen welche dann im Selbstversuch genommen werden obwohl die Indikation evtl. nicht vorlag.
Thymoject wird übrigens auch sehr gerne von der Schulmedizin begleitend eingesetzt.  *Also nochmal, mit anderen Worten: Wer krank ist sollte eigenverantwortlich handeln und nicht nur schulmedizinisch hörig sein, sondern offen für alternative Wege. Weder der Arzt noch der Heilpraktiker sind veratwortlich für die Gesundheit des Patienten. Diese Verantwortung liegt beim Patienten allein. 
Die Schulmedizin lernt von der Alternativmedizin und umgekehrt. * Gruß 
AltMed

----------


## Teetante

> Jetzt ist es aber gut!

 Meinen Sie?   

> Ich werde hier jetzt nicht Arzneien in den Raum werfen welche dann im Selbstversuch genommen werden obwohl die Indikation evtl. nicht vorlag.

 Das liebe ich an solchen Menschen wie Ihnen bzw. Ihrem "Beruf": erst große Sprüche machen, sich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und bei gezielter Nachfrage dann so eine Reaktion! 
Spricht nicht wirklich für einen Heilpraktiker oder was auch immer Sie sind!   

> Thymoject wird übrigens auch sehr gerne von der Schulmedizin begleitend eingesetzt.

 Mag sein, meine Ärzte betreiben reine Schulmedizin.    

> *Also nochmal, mit anderen Worten: Wer krank ist sollte eigenverantwortlich handeln und nicht nur schulmedizinisch hörig sein, sondern offen für alternative Wege. Weder der Arzt noch der Heilpraktiker sind veratwortlich für die Gesundheit des Patienten. Diese Verantwortung liegt beim Patienten allein. 
> Die Schulmedizin lernt von der Alternativmedizin und umgekehrt. * Gruß 
> AltMed

 Typisches Geschwurbel der Alternativen.... Fällt Ihnen denn immer noch nichts neues ein? Ist schon sehr belustigend mitanzusehen, wie einer nach dem anderen hier mit den ewig gleichen Sätzen den Patienten einreden will, wie schlimm die Schulmedizin doch angeblich ist.  
Aber selbst stehen die Damen und Herren Heilpraktiker und Co. bei der kleinsten fieberhaften Bronchitis (als Beispiel!!) dann bei eben dieser Schulmedizin auf der Matte und betteln um wirksame Medikamente. Zu schön! Man könnte doch echt lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig und in vielen Fällen auch tragisch wäre, was Sie und Ihresgleichen mit den Patienten betreiben.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## AltMed

> Meinen Sie?   
> Das liebe ich an solchen Menschen wie Ihnen bzw. Ihrem "Beruf": erst große Sprüche machen, sich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und bei gezielter Nachfrage dann so eine Reaktion!*Es tut mir leid Sie enttäuschen zu müssen, aber auch "Ihre" Ärzte werden hier bestimmt nicht einfach irgendwelche Medikamente benennen, oder?* 
> Spricht nicht wirklich für einen Heilpraktiker oder was auch immer Sie sind!*Was sind Sie denn eigentlich, ach so Arzttippse....*   
> Mag sein, meine Ärzte betreiben reine Schulmedizin. *Jaja, "Ihre Ärzte"....* *und Sie?*   
> Typisches Geschwurbel der Alternativen.... Fällt Ihnen denn immer noch nichts neues ein? Ist schon sehr belustigend mitanzusehen, wie einer nach dem anderen hier mit den ewig gleichen Sätzen den Patienten einreden will, wie schlimm die Schulmedizin doch angeblich ist. *Sie haben scheinbar meine Kommentare falsch verstanden oder nicht gelesen. Ich bin für Schulmedizin UND Alternativmedizin...Capito?* 
> Aber selbst stehen die Damen und Herren Heilpraktiker und Co. bei der kleinsten fieberhaften Bronchitis (als Beispiel!!) dann bei eben dieser Schulmedizin auf der Matte und betteln um wirksame Medikamente. Zu schön! Man könnte doch echt lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig und in vielen Fällen auch tragisch wäre, was Sie und Ihresgleichen mit den Patienten betreiben. *Hmmm, eine Brochitis mit Fieber ist nun keine kleine Lapalie. Da sieht man mal wie SIE "Ihre" Patienten sehen...* *Und letztendlich wiederhole ich mich gerne mit dem von mir Gesagten (und von anderen) welches Sie ja weiter oben nachlesen können, liebe Andrea. Denn wahr bleibt wahr...  *  Grüße, Andrea

 *Grüße AltMed*

----------


## Teetante

> _Es tut mir leid Sie enttäuschen zu müssen, aber auch "Ihre" Ärzte werden hier bestimmt nicht einfach irgendwelche Medikamente benennen, oder?_

 Wenn sie mitschreiben würden, warum nicht?   

> _Jaja, "Ihre Ärzte".... und Sie?_

 Was gibt es da zu lachen?    

> _Was sind Sie denn eigentlich, ach so Arzttippse.._

 Möchten Sie mit dieser abfälligen Bemerkung etwa sagen, Sie wären was Besseres?    

> _Sie haben scheinbar meine Kommentare falsch verstanden oder nicht gelesen. Ich bin für Schulmedizin UND Alternativmedizin...Capito?_

 Ich habe sowohl Ihre Beiträge gelesen als auch verstanden.  
Stellen Sie sich mal vor, eine MFA kann das. Die lackiert nicht nur den ganzen Tag ihre Fingernägel und trinkt Kaffee.    

> _Hmmm, eine Brochitis mit Fieber ist nun keine kleine Lapalie. Da sieht man mal wie SIE "Ihre" Patienten sehen..._

 Es bestätigt mich einfach in meinen Ausführungen einen Beitrag vor diesem hier. Eine Bronchitis ist keine Lapalie, aber auch keine lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung. Ruhe, Hühnersuppe und Schlafen, ab und an mal frische Luft und wenn das Fieber zu hoch wird, ein wenig Paracetamol. Dies würde ich tun, verbucht man unter Hausmittel. Allerdings würde ich keine Globuli nehmen, sondern mich rechtzeitig bei einem Schulmediziner vorstellen, wenn o.g. keine Besserung bringt.  
Ich habe weiß Gott schon andere Erkrankungen gesehen in meinem Berufsleben als ne Bronchitis, also maßen Sie sich hier nicht an zu beurteilen, wie ich Patienten sehe!

----------


## StarBuG

Schluß mit der Streiterei und zurück zum Thema!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo AltMed, 
bei der Thymustherapie will man, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, über die Thymusdrüse Einfluß auf das Immunsystem nehmen. Unter FAQ:Thymustherapie habe ich folgende Kontraindikationen bekommen:" 
Kontraindikationen sind: Myasthenie, Schwangerschaft, akute
Infektionen, Überfunktionen der Schilddrüse," 
Habe die Therapie als das Immunsystem stärkend im Sinne von aktivierend verstanden. Da aber auch Immunsystem stärkend im Sinne von beruhigend heißen kann, wäre die Kontraindikation, akuter Infekt, natürlich erklärbarer. 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## AltMed

> Hallo AltMed, 
> bei der Thymustherapie will man, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, über die Thymusdrüse Einfluß auf das Immunsystem nehmen. Unter FAQ:Thymustherapie habe ich folgende Kontraindikationen bekommen:" 
> Kontraindikationen sind: Myasthenie, Schwangerschaft, akute
> Infektionen, Überfunktionen der Schilddrüse," 
> Habe die Therapie als das Immunsystem stärkend im Sinne von aktivierend verstanden. Da aber auch Immunsystem stärkend im Sinne von beruhigend heißen kann, wäre die Kontraindikation, akuter Infekt, natürlich erklärbarer. 
> Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

 Hallo Ulrike, 
das o.g. ist richtig.
Es geht bei der Thymustherapie u.a. um die Nutzen-Risiko Komponente.
Es soll das Immunsystem unterstützt werden. Dies ist ja vor allem bei Krebs ein wichtiger Punkt:
Anregen zur Selbstheilung. 
Allerdings müssen z.B. Autoimmun-Kranke immer auch auf überschießende Reaktionen achten. 
Bei akuten Infekten gibt es andere Möglichkeiten... 
Grüsse 
AltMed

----------


## Rutenbart

Misteltherapie - ist sehr stadienabhängig, da Tumore in bestimmten - fortgeschrittenen (?) Phasen- die Abwehrmechanismen des Immunsystemes gegen das Immunsystem selber richten und Immunzellen zur Selbstapoptose zwingen.(Dr. med. M. Ernst, Leer)
So sehr eine Misteltherapie einem Tumor schaden kann, genau so sehr kann sie den Tumor auch unterstützen, wenn sie im falschen Stadium gemacht wird. Damit sollte sich jemand gut auskennen.
Die Mistel ist deshalb jedoch nicht grundsätzlich zu verdammen - es ist wie immer: es kommt drauf an....
Der Krebs ist ein Monster - warum nicht alle Stricke und Fäden zusammen einsetzen um ihn zu besiegen? 
Die Heilversprechen der Schulmedizin sind bei Krebs schon auch manchmal ein wenig dubios - oder. Und auch hilfreich, wenn halt noch eine "Softchemo" gemacht wird, damit der Patient sich nicht im Stich gelassen fühlt, obwohl er aufgegeben ist.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Gibt es denn eine Tumoreinteilung bez. in welchem Stadium sich ein Tumor gerade befindet? Woran wird denn festgemacht, ob die Mistel den Tumor behindert oder stärkt?
Welche Stricke und Fäden sollten denn zusammengesetzt werden?

----------


## Muschel

> Gibt es denn eine Tumoreinteilung bez. in welchem Stadium sich ein Tumor gerade befindet? Woran wird denn festgemacht, ob die Mistel den Tumor behindert oder stärkt?
> Welche Stricke und Fäden sollten denn zusammengesetzt werden?

 Es gibt eine Tumorklassifikation, bei der der Tumor von der Histologie eingestuft wird. Das erfolgt entweder bei einer OP oder vorher bei einer Biopsie, gibt es verschiedene Arten und es kommt immer drauf an, welchen Tumor Du hast.  
Es ist auch bekannt, daß bei Non-Hodgkin oder aber auch Morbus Hodgkin keine Misteltherapie gemacht werden soll, eben weil das Mistelpräparat die Lymphome anregen kann zum Wachstum. Damit hättest Du eine Verschlimmerung anstelle einer Verbesserung erreicht und das wird ja nun gerade nicht gewünscht.  
Wie Dein Tumorgeschehen aktuell ist, wird in sogenannten Zwischenstagings festgestellt, je nach Tumor werden CT, MRT, Sonographie, Szintigraphien, PET und PET-CT's und/oder noch andere gemacht. Diese Untersuchungen werden auch nach den Therapien gemacht, nennen sich dann Nachsorge. Damit weiß man zumindest, ob die aktuelle Therapie, z.B. Chemo, was gebracht hat oder nicht. Man kann auf den Aufnahmen meistens erkennen, ob der Tumor gewachsen ist, zum Stillstand gekommen ist, sich verkleinert hat oder aber sogar weg ist. Oder nach OP inwiefern ein Rezidiv vorliegt. Oder eben auch nicht, was der Idealfall ist.  
Onkologie ist ein weites Feld, das war jetzt nur mal eine grobe Zusammenstellung, wie man Tumoren einstuft und halt auch beobachtet.  
Es gibt immer 2 Meinungen zu dem Thema Mistel: Entweder ja oder nein. Es gibt viele Onkologen, die lehnen eine solche begleitende Therapie ab, weil sie nichts davon halten oder eben auch, weil man nicht genau weiß, inwieweit der Tumor davon beeinflußt wird in Zusammenhang mit dem weiteren Wachstum.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
die von Dir ins Netz gestellten Stadieneinteilungen betr. Tumor sind mir geläufig. Dies würde aber keine Erfahrung (wie von Rutenbart gewünscht) des mit Mistel Behandelnden voraussetzen. Dies wären dann ja einfache ja-nein Kriterien. Also scheint es noch andere Kriterien zu geben? 
LG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Weil wir ja hier im Forum den wissenschaftlichen Boden bevorzugen, aus gegebenem Anlass ein kurze Zusammenfassung der Mistel-Therapie.   *Anthroposophische Medizin / Misteltherapie*  Die Misteltherapie im Bereich der Onkologie ist ein Verfahren, dass der anthroposophischen Weltanschauung entstammt.   Die ursprüngliche Begründung für das Mittel:   _Wie der Krebs, der sich dem normalen Zellwachstum widersetze, widersetze sich auch die Mistel den Gesetzen der Natur: sie blühe im Winter, berühre die Erde nicht und wachse nicht dem Sonnenlicht entgegen. Laut Steiner habe man "in den Kräften der Mistel das exakte Gegenbild zum Auseinanderweichen der Wesensglieder beim Entstehen der Krebskrankheit vorliegen, ein wirklich kausales Heilmittel", denn: "Die Mistel übernimmt als äußere Substanz dasjenige, was wuchernde Äthersubstanz beim Karzinom ist, verstärkt dadurch, dass sie die psychische Substanz zurückdrängt, die Wirkung des astralischen Leibes und bringt dadurch den_ _Tumor_ _des Karzinoms zum Aufbröckeln, zum In-Sich-Zerfallen."._    Die Misteltherapie stammt aus der von Rudolf Steiners Phantasien geprägten, anthroposophischen Medizin. Die Überlegungen Steiners sind rational nicht nachvollziehbar. Während der von Steiner in die Welt gesetzte Gedanke, *dass Mistelpräparate tumorauflösend wirken, ohnehin vor längerer Zeit aufgegeben wurde,* vertreten manche Therapeuten die Ansicht, dass *Mistelsaft das Immunsystem stärke* und leiten daraus *eine indirekte Wirkung* ab.  Grossarth-Maticek et al. haben dies 2001 nach einer Auswertung von Krebsfällen behauptet. Mittlerweile hat eine Überprüfung ergeben, dass das Design der Studie gängigen wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben nicht gerecht wurde. Solide Studien - die freilich nur im Zusammenhang mit einigen wenigen Krebsarten durchgeführt wurden - kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass *Mistelgaben die Heilungschancen nicht verbessern*.  Die Popularität der Misteltherapie -nicht nur in alternativheilerischen Kreisen - ist ein schlagendes Beispiel dafür, dass Gerüchte im Zusammenhang mit Krankheiten große und langandauernde Wirkungen entfalten können. Auch Ärzte können sich mitunter diesen Gerüchten nicht entziehen. Die Wirkung der Mistel auf Tumoren ist eine soziale Konstruktion, die weder empirisch noch rational fundiert ist!   Auch wenn sich Immunreaktionen nach Mistel-Injektionen nachweisen lassen, ist damit noch keine Wirkung auf das onkologische Geschehen nachgewiesen.  Dass aber die Immunreaktionen nicht selten ein schwerwiegendes Problem darstellen, ist mittlerweile gut bekannt, wird jedoch von naturkundlich therapierenden Ärzten oft verschwiegen.   U.a. dazu einige Hinweise aus dem Arzneimitteltelegramm:   *arzneimitteltelegramm 1999; Nr. 9: 94*  *Anfrage: ZUM NUTZEN VON MISTELEXTRAKTEN (ISCADOR U.A.) BEI KREBS*   Mich interessiert, ob es internationale Studien darüber gibt, ob die Mistelextrakte zusätzlich oder allein bei malignen Erkrankungen eine gesicherte therapeutische Basis haben (insbesondere bei Mamma-, Kolon- und Uteruskarzinomen). Soll man sie jetzt nur noch privat verschreiben, wenn kein gesicherter Nutzen besteht?   *Dr. med. H. QUAST (Facharzt für Allgemeinmedizin)* *D-49143 Schledehausen*   Trotz über 70-jähriger Anwendung von Mistelextrakten (ISCADOR u.a.) bei Krebs sind bis heute keine methodisch einwandfreien randomisierten Studien veröffentlicht, die einen Nutzen im Sinne von Tumorremission, Lebensverlängerung oder auch nur besserer Lebensqualität belegen. 1994 haben holländische Autoren in einer systematischen Übersicht den Kenntnisstand aus kontrollierten Studien mit klinischen Endpunkten bewertet. Sie finden keine doppelblind angelegte Untersuchung. Nur in vier von elf Studien werden die Teilnehmer den Vergleichsgruppen adäquat randomisiert zugeordnet. Die methodisch beste Studie findet keinen Unterschied zwischen Mistelextrakten und Plazebo.   Vorrangig beforscht wird die immunmodulatorische Wirkung des Mistellektins. Das Lektin fördert - wie im Übrigen andere pflanzliche Lektine auch - die Freisetzung von Zytokinen wie Interleukine und Tumornekrosefaktor alpha, von denen tumorhemmende Effekte bekannt sind.   Auch die Werbung stellt die immunmodulatorischen Effekte der Mistelextrakte in den Vordergrund ("Selbstverteidigung" "aktiviert die Abwehrkräfte") und kommt damit der verbreiteten Vorstellung entgegen, dass die "Stärkung des Immunsystems" vor Krebs schützen oder Krebs heilen kann. *Klinisch manifestieren sich diese Effekte aber in erster Linie als schwerwiegende Immunerkrankungen wie Arzneimittelfieber (häufig als Heil- effekt fehlgedeutet), Anaphylaxie, Serumkrankheit oder LÖFGREN-Syndrom*.   Experimentell ist für die durch Lektine vermehrt freigesetzten Zytokine auch ein stimulierender Einfluss auf verschiedene Krebszelltypen gesichert, etwa auf Zellen des Kolon-, Prostata- oder Mammakarzinoms sowie auf Non-HODGKIN-Lymphome und Leukämien.6 Bei einem 73-jährigen Patienten mit Non-HODGKIN-Lymphom, der ein Mistelpräparat erhält, bilden sich im Bereich der Injektionsstellen subkutane Lymphomknoten. Als Ursache vermuten die Autoren einen proliferativen Stimulus des Präparates, möglicherweise vermittelt durch Interleukin    Mistelextrakte gehören zu den Arzneimitteln der besonderen Therapierichtungen (Anthroposophie, Homöopathie, Phytotherapie). Acht Ampullen des meistverordneten ISCADOR kosten 77,75 DM, die Behandlung pro Jahr um 1.000 DM. Unabhängig von der Verordnungsfähigkeit zu Lasten der Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung erscheint uns in Anbetracht der wissenschaftlichen Datenlage die Nutzen-Risiko-Bilanz für Krebs-patienten negativ, -Red.   *blitz arzneimitteltelegramm 01/17*   Trotz über 70-jähriger Anwendung von Mistelextrakten bei Krebs mangelt es an methodisch einwandfreien randomisierten Studien, die einen Nutzen im Sinne von Tumorremission, Lebensverlängerung oder besserer Lebensqualität belegen (a-t 1999; Nr. 9: 94). Qualitativ gute Untersuchungen lassen keinen Vorteil von Mistelpräparaten gegenüber Plazebo erkennen. In der bislang besten Untersuchung an 477 Patienten mit Plattenepithelkarzinom im Kopf- und Halsbereich hat ein auf Mistellektin standardisierter Mistelextrakt keinen positiven Einfluss auf die Überlebenszeit.  *Angesichts möglicher Risiken der "Immunmodulation" durch Mistellektine erscheinen weitere Untersuchungen dringend erforderlich: Experimentell ist für die durch Lektine vermehrt freigesetzten Zytokine auch ein wachstumsfördernder Effekt auf verschiedene Krebszelltypen beschrieben*. Versuche an Ratten mit chemisch induziertem Harnblasenkarzinom weisen in die selbe Richtung. In einer soeben auf einem Kongress der amerikanischen Gesellschaft für klinische Onkologie (ASCO) vorgestellten randomisierten Studie mit 200 Personen mit fortgeschrittenem malignen Melanom und anderen Hauttumoren entwickeln 19% der mit Mistelextrakt behandelten Patienten Hirnmetastasen gegenüber 7% in der Kontrollgruppe. Bei einem Mann mit Non-HODGKIN-Lymphom bilden sich im Bereich der Injektionsstellen eines Mistelpräparates subkutane Lymphomknoten. Angesichts der Datenlage erscheint uns die Nutzen-Schaden-Abwägung weiterhin negativ, -Red.   Die Zulassung von Iscador erfolgt in Deutschland aufgrund des Status der Anthroposophie als "besondere Therapierichtung", und damit im Rahmen des anthroposophischen Binnenkonsens.  Es findet also kein übliches Arzneimittelzulassungsverfahren statt, sondern der Arzneistoff bekommt sein Zulassung aufgrund der Meinung der jeweiligen Verfahrensanhänger, d.h. was die Anthroposophen für gut halten, wird zugelassen. Diese Absonderlichkeit gilt für andere europäische Länder nicht.   *arzneimitteltelegramm 1990; Nr.9: 83*  Der Zulassungsantrag des Schweizerischen Vereins für Krebsforschung für einen *Extrakt aus Mistel* (ISCADOR M) hat das schwedische Zulassungsverfahren nicht bestanden, weil neben anderen Umständen die pharmazeutische, pharmakologische, toxikologische und klinische Dokumentation des Pflanzenextraktes unzulänglich war.   Einen ganz aktuellen Überblick über den Forschungsstand (incl. Diskussion) liefert im Deutschen Ärzteblatt der DKFZ-Forscher Lutz Edler (Mistel in der Krebstherapie: Fragwürdige Ergebnisse neuerer klinischer Studien). Der Text ist zu finden unter:    http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/treffer.asp?archivAutor=Edler%2C+Lutz  Noch eine umfängliche Darstellungen durch das DKFZ Heidelberg:  http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/themen/behandlung/mistel.php

----------


## Muschel

> @ Muschel, 
> die von Dir ins Netz gestellten Stadieneinteilungen betr. Tumor sind mir geläufig. Dies würde aber keine Erfahrung (wie von Rutenbart gewünscht) des mit Mistel Behandelnden voraussetzen. Dies wären dann ja einfache ja-nein Kriterien. Also scheint es noch andere Kriterien zu geben? 
> LG Ulrike

 @Ulrike,  
ich verstehe jetzt gerade nicht wirklich, auf was Du hinaus willst?! 
Stadieneinteilung siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben, zwischendurch wird per bildgebender Diagnostik geschaut, was passiert. 
Eine Neueinteilung der Klassifikation wird nicht mehr gemacht, außer es muß nochmals operiert werden z.B.  
Die Kriterien, ob Mistel gegeben wird, hängt wohl sehr von dem behandelnden Arzt ab. Wie gesagt, manche befürworten es, manche lehnen es ab. Was der Patient dann letztendlich macht, ist seine eigene Entscheidung.   
@ Pianoman,  
vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos bzgl. Mistel.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
das Wissen wie groß ein Tumor ist, welche Zellen verändert sind, ist doch einem Behandler bekannt. Dies sind doch feststehende Parameter der Diagnostik. Wenn eine erfolgreiche Misteltherapie allein von diesen Parametern abhängen würde, könnte man doch einfach eine Art Leitfaden entwickeln. Z.B. niedrig maligne> Mistel, Lymphom> keine Mistel.... Das muß jetzt natürlich so nicht richtig sein, aber über diesen Weg würde man doch eindeutig dann Mistel ja oder nein entscheiden können.
Jetzt behandelt man mit der Mistel aber einen Menschen und nicht nur einen Tumor.
Es könnten doch jetzt Faktoren vorliegen, die von der Tumorseite ein ja Ergebnis hervorbringen würden, durch andere Faktoren (z.B. bestimmte Immunkonstellation) dann doch vom Endergebnis zu einem nein führen würden. In diesem Zusammenhang wäre dann auch die Erfahrung des Behandlers wertvoll. Darauf bezog sich meine Frage an Rutenberg.
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Ulrike,  
natürlich gibt es einen Leitfaden. Die Dosis wird individuell festgelegt, je nach Hautreaktion. Das Blutbild, speziell die Leukos, werden regelmäßig überprüft und die Dosis bei Bedarf angepaßt. Gespritzt wird nach einem bestimmten Schema, meist 2-3x pro Woche. Der Zeitraum ist abhängig vom Tumor, dem Befund und erstreckt sich im Allgemeinen über 2-5 Jahre.
Beantwortet das deine Frage?

----------


## Muschel

@ Christiane,  
die Leukos bzw. kl. BB werden bei Mistel regelmäßig kontrolliert? Wieso? Ich kenn das nur bei der Chemo.... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

@Muschel, 
zumindest wurde das in der Reha so gehandhabt, um zu kontrollieren, ob und wie stark die Leukos auf das Mistelpräparat reagieren. Uns wurde zudem angeraten, auch zuhause ab und an kontrollieren zu lassen.

----------


## Muschel

@ Christiane,  
danke Dir. Spritzt Du auch Mistel oder hast gespritzt? 
Hast Du bestimmt schon mal geschrieben, sorry, aber ich weiß es nicht mehr.  :shy_5new:  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Christiane, 
dies wäre doch aber eher ein Leitfaden die Dosierung betreffend. Es geht mir mehr um den Leitfaden, ob überhaupt eine Misteltherapie durchgeführt werden sollte. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Christiane, 
> dies wäre doch aber eher ein Leitfaden die Dosierung betreffend. Es geht mir mehr um den Leitfaden, ob überhaupt eine Misteltherapie durchgeführt werden sollte. 
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 @ Ulrike,  
solange die Misteltherapie als nicht wirksam gegen Krebserkrankungen (siehe dazu auch Beitrag von Pianoman heute) eingestuft ist bzw. Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit bestehen, wird es keinen Leitfaden geben. Es kommt auf den behandelnden Arzt an und auf den Patienten, denn kein Patient ist gleich! Schon gar nicht mit einer Krebserkrankung.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

@Ulrike 
bei der Misteltherapie scheiden sich die Geister. Nicht angewandt werden soll sie beim malignen Melanom, weil es da wohl mal eine Studie mit negativem Ausgang gab.
Bei anderen Krebsarten kommt es darauf an, welchen Arzt man vor sich hat: ist er naturheilfreundlich gestimmt, verordnet er sie auf Nachfrage mit dem Hinweis, daß sie nicht die anderen Medis ersetzen kann. Andere Ärzte halten gar nichts davon. Es wird also in dieser Richtung keinen Leitfaden geben, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit. 
@Muschel 
Ja ich habe in der Reha damit angefangen. Zuhause hab ich sie nach einer Zeit wieder abgesetzt, weil sich meine Hausärztin nicht damit auskennt und die Onkologin Mistel ablehnt. Hab niemanden gefunden, der mich überwachen würde, deshalb.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Christiane, 
Die Aussagen bezüglich Misteleinsatz bei unterschiedlichen Krebsformen (Lymphome eher nein, Darmkrebs eher ja) kann Rutenbart doch aber nicht gemeint haben. Vielleicht erfahre ich ja noch welche Kriterien gemeint waren. Werde mich in Geduld fassen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

